# 3D Analyze Program + Company of Heroes



## Leathlord (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey obviously as you can guess I have no Pixel Shader support at all on my integrated card. So I have resorted to 3d analyze but I am a little confused (I am using v 2.36b).

I change the card to ati raedon 9800 pro, check everything under hardware limits, force low precision pixel shader, skip pixel shader version 1.4 and force max pixel shader version 1.4. 

*I select the Setup.Exe file from the CD on company of heroes. I cannot install the game because the setup does a systems check on my computer and will not install due to lack of Shader 1.1. So I don't know if I can run the setup on this thing or not.*

Also, I get this same error message when I try to run the setup.exe or anything else on 3d analyze it says this:

*"Could not copy C:\Documents and Settings\Name Name\Desktop\ForceDLL.dll to C:\Documents and Settings\Name Name\Desktop\ForceDLL.dll !*

It says desktop in this error because I moved setup.exe to my desktop to see if a difference would happen. Please help me .

Just tried it with 2.36 (not 2.36b) still gives me the same error lol

"Could not copy C:\Documents and Settings\Name Name\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\3danalyzer-v236[1]\ForceDLL.DLL to D:\ForceDLL.dll !"

lol please?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 4, 2007)

Of all games less than 10 % actually work with the utility...

and even those that work, work poorly with corrupted GFX or low performance or both...

i would recommend a card update...


----------



## Leathlord (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't get a new card it's an amazing laptop lol /cry.

I actually did a Canyourunit test on my computer and everything is "amazing" but im lacking Pixel Shader 1.1 god I hope they can do a dumbed down version but seriously all im having is a .DLL problem thats it. It says a stupid error and i think im just doing somethign simple wrong.

I can't install the game though maybe u can't run installers with the program? lol can you install the game without doing the systems check?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 7, 2007)

no man, the 3d analyse thing is just for Game .EXE files... you wont be able to emulate pixel shaders to install the game......


Here are some ways i guess may work.. not sure but try them....


*try out some patches (if they are available) that maybe able to bypass the PRE-INSTALL TESTS...google them

*Install the game on somebody's PC with a capable configuration on a Thumb Drive or External HDD and bring it to your PC and run it using the emulation of 3d Analyser

I dont think there are Much LEGAL ways of Installing the game on your PC and running it
..

sorry but i cont help more.. may get kicked out


----------



## b.ahearn@snet.net (Mar 24, 2008)

If you own the original Company of Heroes then you can add Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts, you can go start the game and go into ur account and add product and then type in the product key. And it will add COH: Opposing Fronts without having to reinstall the game if you have the original video card on ur pc and don't want to get a new one (or can't). I don't guarantee how well it will run because I don't know. But it runs well on my Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset, without shader. I may get a new video card anyway though, it took me about a week to figure that out and that was to much, after trying about ten other things. What a pain.


----------

